

Guilty feeling when reading - anasbladz

Somehow I have a strage feeling. A gulty feeling when I am reading. What gives?<p>My funny reason is that when I am reading, I am not producing anything. I am not productive. I don't contribute to humanity. Thus, the guilty feeling.<p>But, when I don't read, I don't gain knowledge. I am stuck. And I won't be able to produce anything good.<p>So?
======
madhouse
While you read, you make the writer of the book you're reading happy. He or
she wrote the book to be read, when you do so, you're making it all worthwhile
for them. You contribute back to humanity by enjoying and using the work of
others.

And if the book's purpose was to teach, and it delivered that promise, then by
reading it, and gaining knowledge, you will 'perform' (lacking a better word
off the top of my head) better, and will be more useful in the long run.

Reading is an investment. Read good books, and the investment will be worth
it.

------
queensnake
Exercise and lose your depression; depression can make you feel guilty over
nothings like this.

